# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Makasih atas support Koi-s Organization

## epoe

Sy mempunyai masalah :thread-nya error, pada waktu posting ......
tetapi sekarang Ok lagi.
Makasih,

Epoe :Hail:

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Mantap om EP Saling support selalu yaa

----------


## Rizal61

buat Om EP.... segalam masalah pasti bereees  :Pray:

----------


## epoe

> buat Om EP.... segalam masalah pasti bereees


Kapan2 ajak saya ke Kalimantan Om ...... :Bathbaby:

----------


## epoe

> Mantap om EP Saling support selalu yaa


OK. Om Wahyu A,
 :Hail:

----------


## Rizal61

> Kapan2 ajak saya ke Kalimantan Om ......


hah? hahahaha... telat... 
ngga usah ke kalimantan, via bbm semua urusan berek kok  ::

----------

